# Which will make my butt grow faster??



## mbc_4_4 (Oct 21, 2011)

I'm 21 year old girl, my height is 5'0 and I weigh 88 pounds, my measurements are 31 - 25 - 32
I would like to make my butt bigger, so my question is: which will make my butt grow faster, exercises (such as squat) or taking a supplement that high in carbs (such as Serious Mass)???

and another question, is it okay if I do squat and then I drink serious mass after the exercise?? I mean will I make my butt grow bigger and still look like a girl or will I build muscles and look like a guy?? because I'm afraid if I do so I will look like guy and I don't want that to happen.


----------



## PHILLIPGTAC22 (Oct 21, 2011)

squats


----------



## ExLe (Oct 21, 2011)

mbc_4_4 said:


> I'm 21 year old girl, my height is 5'0 and I weigh 88 pounds, my measurements are 31 - 25 - 32
> I would like to make my butt bigger, so my question is: which will make my butt grow faster, exercises (such as squat) or taking a supplement that high in carbs (such as Serious Mass)???
> 
> and here's my pic


 
We need a bare butt or thong pic to see what exercise you will benefit from most...


----------



## Moneytoblow (Oct 21, 2011)

Roman deads and hamstring raises.. and wide sqauts


----------



## jtterrible (Oct 21, 2011)

ExLe said:


> We need a bare butt or thong pic to see what exercise you will benefit from most...



yea I can't really tell without seeing your muscle structure..

but in general just letting you know that you lack the hormones to look like a guy.. you can't support the huge bulging muscles with your hormonal profile.. and it doesn't happen overnight.. like you pick up the wrong weight and **BAM** you are now Helga, Bulgarian hulkwoman


----------



## ExLe (Oct 21, 2011)

mbc_4_4 said:


> I'm 21 year old girl, my height is 5'0 and I weigh 88 pounds, my measurements are 31 - 25 - 32
> I would like to make my butt bigger, so my question is: which will make my butt grow faster, exercises (such as squat) or taking a supplement that high in carbs (such as Serious Mass)???
> 
> and another question, is it okay if I do squat and then I drink serious mass after the exercise?? I mean will I make my butt grow bigger and still look like a girl or will I build muscles and look like a guy?? because I'm afraid if I do so I will look like guy and I don't want that to happen.


 


Why did you remove your abs pic?

Does this mean that you will not be posting a butt pic?

Don't be shy we are all professional gentleman here...

Some advice, if you want a big butt get on birth controll. I had an ex who got on the shot and sprouted a nice round butt...


----------



## Neeraj Singh (Jan 24, 2014)

For butt grow faster try Booty Wow. my gym coach told me about it this product created by plastic surgeons, I personally have used the product  and it looks great!! it works wonders, but What I did to make it work better and give me a more permanent fix is go to the gym everyday, it is best to use the leg curl machine where you would sit on your stomach and lift weights with your legs. do not do too much of them, do maybe 5 sets each time you visit the gym. use any other machines to work out your glutes, and drink a lot of protein and eat protein rich foods. Muscle milk is my favorite protein, drink the 20g bottle and most importantly wear the booty wow.


----------



## Domenic (Jan 25, 2014)

Squats and cake.  88 pounds.  

Sent From Phone, You Sonamabish.


----------



## Kenny Croxdale (Jan 25, 2014)

Neeraj Singh said:


> For butt grow faster try Booty Wow. my gym coach told me about it this product created by plastic surgeons, I personally have used the product  and it looks great!! it works wonders, but What I did to make it work better and give me a more permanent fix is go to the gym everyday, it is best to use the leg curl machine where you would sit on your stomach and lift weights with your legs. do not do too much of them, do maybe 5 sets each time you visit the gym. use any other machines to work out your glutes, and drink a lot of protein and eat protein rich foods. Muscle milk is my favorite protein, drink the 20g bottle and most importantly wear the booty wow.



*Idiotic Statement of The Week*

The award this week goes to Neeraj for this post.

I am constantly amazed at the stupid of individuals.  

*Booty Wow *

It is effective at making the seller saving account bigger.  

Leg Curl For Booty

The reason it called a Leg Curl and NOT a Booty Curl is because it works the Hamstring/Leg Curling muscles.  

It does NOT work the Booty

Kenny Croxdale


----------



## Kenny Croxdale (Jan 25, 2014)

mbc_4_4 said:


> I'm 21 year old girl, my height is 5'0 and I weigh 88 pounds, my measurements are 31 - 25 - 32



*Gaining Weight*

Part of the equation is gaining weight. That will add some size. 



mbc_4_4 said:


> I would like to make my butt bigger, so my question is: which will make my butt grow faster, exercises (such as squat)



*Squats*

Basically, movements that place the glutes in a full stretched position engages/works them:  Full Squats, Deadlifts, etc.

However, the best glute/butt exercises are

*Hip Thrust Movements*

*The Hip Thrust Experiment*
http://bretcontreras.com/the-hip-thrust-only-experiment/

*Back Extension (Hip Extension) Exercise*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jh45myksaEs

These movement place the majority of work on the glutes.  

Moderate to fairly high rep sets definitely will give you and incredible "Butt Pump" which will increase you butt size (increase the size of the muscles being worked). 

*The Pump*

The bodybuilding pump creates and anabolic environment for increasing muscle mass.

The pump is created with...

1)  Moderate to High Reps, 8 reps or more.

2) Short Rest Periods Between Sets, 60 seconds.

3) High Volume Sets, 5 set plus.  




mbc_4_4 said:


> or taking a supplement that high in carbs (such as Serious Mass)???



NO supplement will increase you glutes.  

A high carb diet will NOT increase you glutes. 

Why would you think either would? 

*Increasing Body Weight*

Increasing your calorie intake will increase you glutes and other body parts, via gaining weight. 



mbc_4_4 said:


> and another question, is it okay if I do squat and then I drink serious mass after the exercise??



*Pre, Peri and Post Workout*

Taking something before, during and after you workout helps with recovery, increase muscle mass.  

Secondly, two scoops provide you with 1250 calories.  

That means you will gain weight, increase you overall body mass...meaning your glutes/butt will get bigger. 

At 88 lbs, you are definitely Underweight! 



mbc_4_4 said:


> I mean will I make my butt grow bigger and still look like a girl or will I build muscles and look like a guy??  because I'm afraid if I do so I will look like guy and I don't want that to happen



*Your Butt WILL Grow...*

providing you work you glutes and add body weight.

*Looking Like A Guy*

This myth WON'T die.  

At you size, NOTHING is going to make you look like a guy.

*Gaining Weight Also Means...*

bigger boobs.  

While you dimensions are proportionate, nothing look worse than a woman who's butt and boob are out of proportion. 

Nothing look worst that a woman with a big boob and a no ass or a woman with a nice butt but no boobs. 

*Ectomorph (Small Frame)*

Research shows that it is very hard for an ectomorph to gain weight.  

As an ectomorph myself, I can attest to that. 

With that in mind, be patient with gaining weight.  

It requires planning and work.

*Glute Training*

At an 88 lb body weight, training your glutes will help a little.  To maximize you results,  let me reiterate that you need to increase body weight.  

Kenny Croxdale


----------



## Bowden (Jan 25, 2014)

Neeraj Singh said:


> For butt grow faster try Booty Wow. my gym coach told me about it this product created by plastic surgeons, I personally have used the product  and it looks great!! it works wonders, but What I did to make it work better and give me a more permanent fix is go to the gym everyday, it is best to use the leg curl machine where you would sit on your stomach and lift weights with your legs. do not do too much of them, do maybe 5 sets each time you visit the gym. use any other machines to work out your glutes, and drink a lot of protein and eat protein rich foods. Muscle milk is my favorite protein, drink the 20g bottle and most importantly wear the booty wow.



Posts like this one that are full of valuable physical development information make me thank God for internet bodybuilding boards.


----------



## Bowden (Jan 25, 2014)

mbc_4_4 said:


> I'm 21 year old girl, my height is 5'0 and I weigh 88 pounds, my measurements are 31 - 25 - 32
> I would like to make my butt bigger, so my question is: which will make my butt grow faster, exercises (such as squat) or taking a supplement that high in carbs (such as Serious Mass)???
> 
> and another question, is it okay if I do squat and then I drink serious mass after the exercise?? I mean will I make my butt grow bigger and still look like a girl or will I build muscles and look like a guy?? because I'm afraid if I do so I will look like guy and I don't want that to happen.



You are not going to look like a guy.
Squats will grow your ass muscles.


----------



## 13bret (Jan 25, 2014)

Just buy some custom jeans with extra booty built in


----------



## Kenny Croxdale (Jan 25, 2014)

13bret said:


> Just buy some custom jeans with extra booty built in



*Banana *

Sounds like you are stuffing a banana down your pants.  

Kenny Croxdale


----------



## Animal187 (Jan 25, 2014)

Booty WOW!! LOL


----------



## MissLynn (Mar 31, 2014)

SQUATS SQUATS SQUATS!!! But with weight on your back. Heavy!


----------



## dieseljimmy (Mar 31, 2014)

Bowden said:


> Posts like this one that are full of valuable physical development information make me thank God for internet bodybuilding boards.


^^^
please do what he saids... hes a doctor


----------

